# سؤال عن تكييل الدكت بالكيلو



## صفوان عدنان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يوجد عندي مشروع وفيه المقاول قد سعر الدكت بالكيلو غرام
فكيف يكون التكييل للدكت، هل يوضع الدكت في الميزان ام كيف؟
واذا كان المقاول قد سعر بالمتر المربع فهل طريقة حسابه هي:
(الطول+العرض) *2 * طول الدكت اي المسافه
وكيفية حساب الاكواع والكونيك وغيرها كيف يتم حسابها وضمها الى اطوال الدكت

وانتظر اجابتكم على استفساراتي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الدكة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال في غاية الأهمية نرجوا من الأخوة المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميييييل*

1-(الارتفاعh+العرض)*2*الطولL=مساحه الصاج ب المتر المربع
2-(الارتفاع+العرض)*2*الطول*السمك(gauge)=كميه الصاج ب المتر المكعب
3-(الارتفاع+العرض)*2*الطول*السمك*كثاقه الصاج=كميه الصاج ب الكيلو


كثافه الصاج=7900 كيلوجرام/المتر المكعب

ويفضل تقدير الكميه ب الطن وليس الكيلو

وبالنسبه للأكواع احسب الطول المكافئ لها ثم احسب بنفس الطريقه كأنها دكت عادي.


----------



## شيخ الحارة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين و ما قصرتوا...
لكن لأي نوع من الصاج الكثافة 7900 كجم/م3 لـــــــــــgs الحديد المجلفن..
و لا الألومنيوم ..
الرجاء الإجابة جزيتم خيراً..


----------



## صفوان عدنان (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

الى الاخ: زيكو تكييف
ألف ألف شكر وتقدير لك ولكل الاخوة المهندسين للرد على استفساري
ويا حبذا توضح لي ولو بمثال عن طريقة احتساب الاطوال المكافئة للاكواع والكونيك حيث انني اعلم بانه يوجد جداول ومخططات وقوانين لاحتساب الاطوال المكافئة 
فيمكن طريقتك اسهل يا حبذا توضح لنا ذلك بمثال
وجزاك الله خيرا:7:
أخوك​م. صفوان اليساري​


----------



## manncharls (28 أكتوبر 2008)

نحتاج فقط لمساحة مجاري الهواء بالمتر المربع وهى 

(ارتفاع مقطع الدكت بالمتر + عرض مقطع بالمتر ) X 2 X طول الدكت بالمتر = المساحة بالمتر المربع

حسب جدول الأوزان من SMACNA 

Guage 24 =5.64kg/m2

Guage 22= 8.08kg/m2

و اختيار ال Guage يتم حسب عرض مجرى الدكت و هناك جدول في SMACNA يوضح ذلك على سبيل المثال 

Guage 24 يكون لعرض من 35-75 cm

يمكن الزيادة بالرجوع لكتاب سماكنا الموجود في المنتدى


----------



## manncharls (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو المعذرة و أنوه للتصحيح

Guage 24 =5.64kg/m2

Guage 22 =6.86kg/m2

Guage 20= 8.08kg/m2


----------



## م محمود علي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

يتم تقييم وزن الصاج علي حسب الـ Guage


----------



## عطى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام الله ينور


----------



## حسام محمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شي رائع 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسام محمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ولو سمحتو ادراج جدول الأوزان من SMACNA 
( Guage ) سمك الصاج بالميلمتر


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تقبلوا مرورى وتقديرى لكم جميعا


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
وأرجوا منكم توضيح كيفية حساب الطول المكافئ للأكواع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفسخاني (4 يناير 2011)

الله ينور
بس الحساب يختلف لو مدور او رديوسر او اكواع او بنطلون و خلافه
انمت الحالة العامة المستطيل و هو عبارة عن ( depth+width)(2)(length)(thichness)(7.8)


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (27 فبراير 2015)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (12 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## Ahmad Al-Mahder (13 مارس 2015)

برنامج مساعد 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/yp91tajcdwo9m55/Duct weight (Dar EL Handasa).xls?dl=0


----------

